
Official Pixar Video That Proves All Their Movies Are Connected - matthberg
http://www.boredpanda.com/pixar-movies-easter-eggs-explained-toy-story/
======
tzs
Well that was disappointing.

From the title it sounded like they had verified the "Pixar Theory", which is
a fan theory by Jon Negroni which connected all the Pixar movies in a deep way
[1] [2], connecting all the stories and plots. For instance, in this theory
the little girl from "Monsters, Inc." spends her life trying to find a way to
get back to the monster world. As part of that she ends up traveling to
different times and learning about magic, and one of those times is the time
of "Brave" where she is the witch that provides the spell to Merida.

The video, though, is just showing the easter eggs Pixar puts in each movie
that reference their other movies. If one movie has a kid in it, and that kid
has a room full of toys, one of those will usually be something from "Toy
Story", or a car from "Cars", or similar. They also like to put in each movie
a reference to an upcoming movie.

These easter eggs, though, do not connect the stories. A kid having a car from
"Cars" among his toys, for example, doesn't suggest that movie and "Cars" take
place in the same world or imply that there is supposed to be some plot
connection. They are just set dressing.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pixar_universe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pixar_universe)

[2] [http://www.pixartheory.com](http://www.pixartheory.com)

------
nkkollaw
I don't know what boredpanda.com is, but it's amazing how the actual content
is an embedded video from someone else, and the rest is crap/ads.

And then they complain about ad blockers (I use one too, but not on mobile)...

~~~
seanp2k2
Yep, I don't feel bad when sites like that can no longer exist due to
adblocking. If they didn't add any value in the first place, it's only a fluke
that they've existed at all.

